# Using Lizards in Ohio?



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

I'm wondering if anybody has any success with fishing with soft plastic lizards here in ohio? I'm on vacation right now and a texas rigged lizard seems to be the ticket to catch bass here. I've caught big ones and small ones on it and it doesn't seem to matter what color I use. Thanks! 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

In ponds you can catch them on lizards any time of the year. In lakes I mostly use them around spawn time and later in the summer on carolina rigs.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

My favorite lure during spawn. I stop using them soon thereafter though. My theory is a bass is programmed to realize a lizard is an egg eater and therefore will go after a lizard with gusto during the spawn even when they're not feeding just to kill the threat. 

Ever notice how during spawn when you're using a worm you'll have a lot of bites and see your line move but rarely get get a hookset? The bedding bass realizes a worm isn't a threat to its eggs so it just gingerly picks up the worm, moves it a few feet away and blows it out with no intention of eating it. When the lizard or a crawdad gets near its nest it'll grab either with a vengeance and even if its not going to eat it the bass will chomp on it and shake it violently like a pit bull on a kitten. Giving you a very good chance to get the hook set as opposed to using a worm or some other non threatening lure. I don't have nearly the luck any other time of year on a lizard and imo its because a bass might injure itself taking a real lizard and will settle for easier prey.

I don't know where youre vacationing but if in a state with bigger bass than Ohio then they can work year round because a big bass has little to fear from a little lizard. That's not to say you can't catch an 8" bass here on a 9" lizard on occasion but in my experience they hit lizards much better when guarding a nest.


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

I fish lizards quite a bit, mostly C-rigged or weightless. They have a unique gliding action that works great at times. IMO they are a crayfish imitation, despite the semblance to a salamander or waterdog. Waterdogs are far, far less common in our reservoirs than crayfish, and salamanders even more so.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have used both Zoom and Berkley rigged weightless with pretty fair luck, I am also starting to think color doesn't matter much.


----------

